# Where were you 1 year ago today?



## landrumdh (Feb 12, 2001)

I know many of us are thinking about this.
Where were you? I had just gotten to work, right after the first plane hit. They told me and I thought it was a joke, didn't take me long to relize how serious they were. Unforutunatly we don't have any TV's and only get 1 radio station. And with the web in it's devistating availablity we listed to the sporatic radio broadcasts in terror, and read the WTC thread that was here for updates.
I will NEVER forget calling one of my friends who was at home, and he just watched the WTC collapse, and the 2nd one happened just after we hung up (heard on radio).

My hearts and prayers to those who were lost and their family members.


----------



## Sharp Shooter (Jan 28, 2002)

*Re: Where were you 1 year ago today? (landrumdh)*

[Modified by Sharp Shooter, 10:21 AM 9-11-2002]


----------



## Slayer (Aug 8, 2000)

*Re: Where were you 1 year ago today? (landrumdh)*

i was at work too, the lady around the corner had a radio going and they were talking about this plane that smacked the trade center.. i was laughing thinking it was some idiot in a 2 seater cessna that actually hit a building that size... then the news came on and i was like OH damn thats not good. we were all in the kitchen here watching the news when they fell


----------



## kenny301 (Aug 30, 2001)

*Re: Where were you 1 year ago today? (Sharp Shooter)*

i flipped on the tv about 8:50, saw one plane had crashed, thought damn, and left for class. towards the end of class, about 10:45ish, a guy got a cell phone call. he went outside for a moment than came back inside the room. he interuppted the teacher and said that we had been bombed. that new york, DC, and somewhere in PA had been hit. everyone in the class stopped. we all looked at each other and left. there were countless people on camus glancing towards the sky. all i can remember thinking was my god, what the hell is happening? are we going to war? i don't want to die. i went to my aunts house and watched the horror on tv. my uncle had been flying out that day to new york for a business trip. we hadent heard from him untill later on. his plane never took off. a family friend was also suppsed to fly. he was stuck in buffalo airport. the rest of the day was spent with family.


----------



## A3Infidel (Nov 29, 2000)

*Re: Where were you 1 year ago today? (Slayer)*

Glued to the off topic forum. The best source of info I could find here at work. I hope that thread is archived somewhere.
At first glance the topic had a couple of replies and I wasn't too interested. In a matter of minutes it had hundreds and I knew something was up.


----------



## samc (Jan 15, 2002)

*Re: Where were you 1 year ago today? (A3Infidel)*

I was near my building which happens to be right next to the towers. I was trying to walk back home in queens which is about 20+ miles away. It's very quiet here in my building today. 
samc


----------



## mlesher (Mar 19, 2002)

*Re: Where were you 1 year ago today? (Slayer)*

quote:[HR][/HR]i was at work too, the lady around the corner had a radio going and they were talking about this plane that smacked the trade center.. i was laughing thinking it was some idiot in a 2 seater cessna that actually hit a building that size... then the news came on and i was like OH damn thats not good. we were all in the kitchen here watching the news when they fell














[HR][/HR]​totally. I thought it was a freak accident when I first heard....then I turned on the TV just in time to see the second jet hit the south tower....I could not believe my eyes. All I could think about was my brother and sister-in-law who work right next door to WTC....I came to find out that my brother was in the subway at the time the planes hit and came out to street level just before the building collapsed. He ran the full 70 blocks north to their house and hasn't talked about what he saw down there since. 
I have never had more resolution to defend our way(s) of life and our freedoms, that we take for granted, than I did that day. My condolences go out the the families that were directly affected by this tragedy and to the rest of the country that is continually under attack for the liberties that we enjoy. Our country affords us the right to say and do the things that we want to do, even in the face of adversity or disapproval. That is a very rare thing in the world. God Bless America and the men and women striving to protect us.


[Modified by mlesher, 4:00 PM 9-11-2002]


----------



## Jman5000 (Nov 8, 1999)

*Re: Where were you 1 year ago today? (landrumdh)*

I was into week 3 of a new job and I was meeting some accounts in Omaha Nebraska.
I was out the door early and was in back-back-back-back meetings that got more and more off topic as the day wore on.
I was travelling between Omaha and Lincoln and Air Force One came to the local AFB. So much for feeling "distant" from the danger.
I didn't really get a chance to sit down and see any TV news till after 6pm EST. 
Had to drive a rental car from NE to OH over the next few days.


----------



## kreuzer (May 20, 2001)

*Re: Where were you 1 year ago today? (landrumdh)*

I was at a hotel desk checking out to go back home from my vacation in Kennebunk , Maine. I was pouring my coffee for the road when The new of the attack came on the TV. It was a terrible day.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 7, 1999)

*Re: Where were you 1 year ago today? (A3Infidel)*

Was working about 1 mile from the Pentagon. Looked out my window and saw that it was rather dark outside. Shortly thereafter noticed that the web had essentially crashed minus our forums. That's when I heard about the first plane. My shuttle bus used to drop us off at the South Entrance to the Pentagon. People started freaking out at work and everyone went outside. The wind was blowing in from the NW so all the smoke enveloped Crystal City(National Airport). My bldg is right on the end closest to the Pentagon w/a view of the Capitol. 
Remember the smell of jet fuel and thick black smoke. I walked home along Army Navy Dr. which is on the other side of the Pentagon. Once we reached Pentagon City Mall(directly across 395 from the South Entrance) police told us to run **fast** b/c there was another plane inbound. We kept on walking/running towards my apt. which sits overlooking to Pentagon/Washington DC just about. We walked through towards the Pentagon to get to my place. Stood up on the hill and looked down to a mess. The roof was still on and hadn't fallen in, yet. Red flames lapped the outside of the bldg. City seems kinda small at this point.
Got home and then fully realized what had happened.
Next day the winds shifted and the fires lit up again. They would evidently relight a couple more times. Most of the smoke was blown back up the hill into the surrounding communities. Our apt. just reeked.


----------



## y2k_jetta (Jun 28, 2001)

*Re: Where were you 1 year ago today? (landrumdh)*

My situation was similar to yours. I had just gotten into work when I heard on the radio that the first tower was hit. I called my wife and was talking to her when the second airplane hit. I will never forget that day, and my heart goes out to all those affected.


----------



## Boostin20v (Mar 22, 2000)

*Re: Where were you 1 year ago today? (y2k_jetta)*

I was walking to class when I was told, it was hard to believe......at college we lead such a sheltered life from the news


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: Where were you 1 year ago today? (landrumdh)*

I was at home, watching plane #2 live on CNN. I'll never forget it


----------



## Reflex5.5 (Jul 28, 2001)

*Re: Where were you 1 year ago today? (y2k_jetta)*

It was around 4:00pm here and I was sleeping. My wife called me from work, woke me up and told me that two planes crashed into the WTC buildings. So I got up, tuned the TV to CNN and I thought this was all an elaborate prank. I just couldn't believe it. Too goddamn sureal. The real shock of what just happened struck me when the first tower began to collapse.


----------



## rlsib16 (May 30, 2002)

*Re: Where were you 1 year ago today? (landrumdh)*

was in school when it happened. my teacher told us that a plane had struck one of the two towers but no one knew what really was goin on. at lunch i went to watch the news on tv and saw both towers collapse. i will never forget that feeling right then


----------



## DieselLover (May 17, 2002)

*Re: Where were you 1 year ago today? (samc)*

I had just arrived at work when it happened. When I looked out my window (which faces Manhattan) I saw tower one burning. While I was looking away the second plane hit. We all watched in disbelief as the towers burned and fell.
I'll never forget that day (Like those how remember November 23 1963, or January 28, 1986).
Stuart


----------



## 1hothatch (Oct 29, 2001)

*Re: Where were you 1 year ago today? (rlsib16)*

I was living in Indianapolis at the time. I had a job interview at ATA (American Trans Air) in the Indianapolis International Airport. Well let me tell you, they scurried my little ass out of there like there was no damn tomorrow, some people thought that. They entire place was soooo crazy, thousands of people everywhere!!!! Crazy.....


----------



## 2NYS4YA (Sep 24, 2001)

*Re: Where were you 1 year ago today? (landrumdh)*

I work just a few miles north of WTC and on that morning I was on my PC reading emails when I heard "quick turn on the news, a plane just crashed into one of the twin towers!" WTF? I ran to the closest TV and watched smoke pouring out of one of the towers. As some of my co-workers gathered around the TV we were thinking that this was some sort of freak accident. While we continued watching we see another flying towards the 2nd tower and then crash into it. At this point we figured out it was a terrorist attack and were completly horrified. Then we heard about the Pentagon and the plane that crashed in PA. Hours later sirens were blazing and swarms of people were just walking uptown since all transportation was shutdown. Even though mostly everybody from my office left by the afternoon I stood behind as part of my company's security staff for that day. At 5:00pm while I was walking home I was simply amazed by how empty the usually gridlocked streets of midtown Manhattan were. At 9:00am the next morning Manhattan felt like a ghost town with the occasional siren blasting from a passing police car. I myself lost a couple of co-workers who were attending a meeting in tower 2. Their names were Mark Jardim and Neil Anderson. 
Ironically I was suppossed to fly out to Florida on 9/13 but since all the airports were shutdown I had to drive a rental down there. Since I drove down there I figured why not drive back. That's when I bought my brand new GTI and drove it back to NY. Crazy, huh?

As a tribute here's a picture I took of WTC and downtown Manhattan 2 weekends before 9/11:








Thank you and God bless.


----------



## Imola S3 (Aug 2, 2001)

*Re: Where were you 1 year ago today? (landrumdh)*

>>Where were you? I had just gotten to work, right after the first plane hit. 
Me too. I got in just after 9 that day. I had been listening to a cd on the way in so I had no idea what had been happening. 
I heard from a few guys in the office that a plane had been flown into one of the WTC towers. I put on Howard Stern and listened in shock as the events unfolded. When I heard that the Pentagon was hit I headed home.
I'm listening to the 9/11 Stern re-broadcast right now, and it's… surreal. 
God bless the souls and the families of those who were lost in this horrific tragedy. 
We must never forget who is responsible for these tragedies, and those responsible must pay for their actions.
Never forgive, never forget.


----------



## Crash6 (Sep 28, 2001)

*Re: Where were you 1 year ago today? (nokona)*

On assignment in South West Asia. Living through some of he tightest security measures I ever seen anywhere. It was a day that turned into a month, and one that I will never forget. 
I did a nice writeup earlier in answer to this question but the whole thread got deleted. Not important though, we need to think about the people who aren't with us today. My condolences to all that were affected.


----------



## ramylson (Dec 11, 2001)

*Re: Where were you 1 year ago today? (landrumdh)*

Where was I.. 
I had just rolled out of bed.. ahh, day off. Was planning on going to Devil's Lake State Park in Wisconsin to do some climbing with my girlfriend. We live together, so I went to get her up, then walked over to the tv in the kitchen. Obviously, turned it on (just wanted some back ground noise while we were getting everything ready).. and I saw it. I called her in with "that note" in my voice, the one where she came running in. We sat there, dumb founded for two hours, staring at the tv without saying a word. Called my parents and bother to talk it out a bit, but then.. we went on with our day. I couldn't stand seeing it, I couldn't stand the same thing over and over again.. I needed out. I needed to be in a peaceful atmosphere.. time to ourselves to reflect and think about life. Believe it or not, it was a perfect fall day. We sat on the bluffs and talked it out.. her and I. Watched the sun set, said a prayer, and then came home to see what had happened that changed our world. 
It's a day I'll never forget.


----------



## Hostile (Nov 18, 2001)

*Re: Where were you 1 year ago today? (landrumdh)*

I was at 825 North Capitol St. in my office on the 8th floor of the main administration building of DC Public Schools when a friend IM'd me and told me to go turn on CNN. 
We had a TV in our reception area and I asked one of the secretaries what channel CNN was and turned to it. The TV stayed on for the rest of the day. Everyone in our office was crowded around the TV for hours. The Superintendent closed our offices down. My project manager and I went out to try to find some lunch and North Capitol St. was deserted. It was the strangest feeling. At a time during the day when there is normally bumper-to-bumper traffic and sidewalks full of pedestrians and street vendors there was nothing, absolutely nothing. Everything was shutdown.
My dad works in Bailey's Crossroads for DISA and the plane that hit the Pentagon flew right over their office building. When it hit they could feel the shockwave.


[Modified by Hostile, 9:52 AM 9-11-2002]


----------



## juvefan20 (Mar 24, 2001)

*Re: Where were you 1 year ago today? (ramylson)*

i was at work at geico direct taking a phone a call from a policy holder when they told me about the attacks, I was so worrired about all my friends that I new that work in the smaller buildings at the wtc and my manager would not make me leave work. i soon after left that job for that reason and many more. but i will never forget the people who have left us and god bless them and all their families


----------



## Cooper (Sep 11, 2000)

*Re: Where were you 1 year ago today? (landrumdh)*

Driving to a golf course.
I heard it on CBS Newsradio 880 as I was going up their driveway. I went into the pro shop, and they had ESPN on the big screen in the bar. I asked if they could turn on CNN, as the WTC is on fire.
When they first mentioned it was a plane, I thought a small plane, and mentioned that a bomber flew into the Empire State building in the fog during WWII.
Later that day, everyone was crowded in the bar. There was a guy on a cell phone. I think he was golfing with his father. He hung up the phone and asked if they could land a helicopter on the polo field. He said he had to go. They way he was talking, I got the impression he wasd a pilot from McGuire.


----------



## ri-v-dub (Jan 28, 2002)

*Re: Where were you 1 year ago today? (Crash6)*

i was at work and my roommate had called to tell me a plance had crashed into one of the WTC buildings... at first i thought it was just a small single engine plane, so i threw on the radio here to find out what was going on... and that's when i heard about a second plane hitting... at that point i was scared as to what was going on... i called family and what not.. then i heard that the tower was falling.. the announcer just kept screaming it... that's when i left work for home.. i turned on the TV to see what was happening and about 5-10 minutes later i watched the second tower fall... i swear i thought i was watching a replay of the first tower falling... that's when my sister walked into my house a nervous crying wreck... she knows a few people who worked there... thankfully we found out later they were all safe.. one had taken the day off to go to Atlantic City... luckiest day of his life... 
from there i tried calling and emialing everyone i knew in and around NYC to make sure they were okay.. it was difficult b/c of the cell towers down and everyone else in the world doing the same thing... i had the hardest time reaching my ex who i'm good friends with so i was really worried for most of the day until she finally called me... 
i also have a good friend working for Skidmore Owings & Merril a huge architectural firm 3 blocks form WTC on wall street... it took a few days but he finally emailed me back... and told me of how he watched the second plane hit from the top of his building... practically fell to his knees he said...
my thoughts are with all...


----------



## Lunitixx (Mar 31, 2001)

*Re: Where were you 1 year ago today? (landrumdh)*

I watched TV all day. I watched the news as everything unfolded. I usually watch the news every morning but on that day, I just didn't stop.


----------



## REMUS 13 (Dec 27, 2001)

*Re: Where were you 1 year ago today? (landrumdh)*

Business class...landrumdh knows the deal in SHU


----------



## hv3apbt (Feb 20, 2002)

*Re: Where were you 1 year ago today? (landrumdh)*

driving on rt 101 in NH.....i was trying to find some sports news ...when a local rock station told of the news......i thought it was a hoax at first ...it only beiing a short while after the so-called death of mayor tom menino hoax by opie and anthony.....i remember thinking to myself that these guys were only trying to get some rating ....but then i searched through every channel and only found the same grim news...i remember getting home in time sadly enough to see the first tower come down .......i can honestly say i have never been stricken with such a feelings of grief, anger, hatred,and most of all shock.....







......my condolensces to all vortexers who are/where effected by this tragedy and tonught i will raise my guinness in rememberence and in honor of our fallen heroes......


----------



## FatSean (Jul 23, 1999)

*Re: Where were you 1 year ago today? (ri-v-dub)*

I was on Frontage Ave. taking a right onto Ella T. Grasso Blvd, on my way to work. I was listening to NPR and they cut in to say a plain had struck the WTC. I listened to the coverage for the whole 45 min. ride to work. My project team consists of employees from all over the united states, some of whom had flown in the night before for this meeting. 
We sat down in a server room trying to re-load news websites to get more info. One guy's wife works for American Express in a building across from the WTC. He got in touch with her...she said she saw them fall.
What a day.


----------



## GMoney (Mar 4, 2001)

9/11 and my GTI will always be intertwined.
I had an appointment on the other side of the city to have
my spoiler painted and installed on my then one-month-old
dub. The friend who was going to follow me and drive me
back called and said, "turn on the TV." I watched for awhile,
he arrived and we decided to make the trip. 
As we traveled from the west 'burbs to the east, we had to
slice directly through downtown Cleveland. By that point,
it was being semi-evacuated. With our radios on and our
eyes to the then-empty skies, we pressed eastward. When
we arrived at the paint/body shop, everyone was naturally
glued to the TVs. There was talk that a jet had entered our
airspace and had abruptly made a U-turn.
We left my VW and headed home, figuring it wise to avoid 
downtown, but in our semi-confused state we took the inter-
state that passes directly by our airport. The radio was re-
porting that one, possibly two jets had been secured on
the tarmacs due to possible bombs on board. I'll never 
forget the terror as we drove by the locked-down airport
wondering if an explosion was imminent. It was absolutely
surreal. 
My friend dropped me off, left to be with his family, and 
when my wife arrived home safely from work...we hugged
and remained in front of the television for the next 72
hours or so like most everyone else.


----------



## europeanspeed (Oct 24, 2000)

*Re: Where were you 1 year ago today? (GMoney)*

At work...crying...


----------



## jays vdub (Oct 14, 2001)

*Re: Where were you 1 year ago today? (europeanspeed)*

at work wondering if my cousin who live 2 blocks away was still alive its a scary feeling. he was on his deck looking at the wtc and watched the first and second planes hit and started running...


----------



## psukid (Oct 5, 2001)

*Re: Where were you 1 year ago today? (landrumdh)*

I was no the subway system in Philadelphia headed to work in Liberty 2 - which happens to be the "twin" of Liberty 1 and also the two tallest buildings in Pennsylvania. 
I did not find out at the WTC until i got into work. Everyone hovered around a television set and we watched for about an hour or so in horror. After we heard that the Pentagon was hit, everyone started to freak out. People were crying and some panicked. I went back upstairs, got my things and left.
Outside of my building felt like it was 5PM rush hour. Everyone in downtown Philly was going back home. Kinda scary.


----------



## Blindsider (Apr 25, 2002)

*Re: Where were you 1 year ago today? (europeanspeed)*

I was living in Cali at that time last year. Went to work at the Urgent Care Clinic there and walked in like always. Everyone was just staring at me when I walked in the door. It was soooo strange and I didn't know what was going on. They told me the whole story and had the radio on with the constant updates. I didn't really believe it because they didn't understand the scale that the Twin Towers had in my world. I wouldn't believe anything could knock them down. They pulled a TV into our clinic as we opened up but I never left the nurses station. Spend most of the day scrambling on my cell phone trying to make sure everyone back here was fine. The whole day was a blur and I never wished I was home more than that day. I was half way through my EMT class and now I couldn't be happier that I am one now. 
NY=UNBREAKABLE


----------



## nianmuzik (Oct 24, 2001)

*Re: Where were you 1 year ago today? (GMoney)*

In the small town of Ithaca, NY where I used to live in, the radio stations suck besides the fact that there are just a few due to the bad reception. So I always play my CDs in my car.
I was taking my car to the dealership and I noticed that they acted differently but didn't ask or wonder why. I came back home and since I didn't have cable, I was just cleaning up my room. Then I had to meet with one of my professor at 11am. Walking to campus, I saw that there were students crying but couldn't understand why. I didn't even relate it to the behavior of the dealership's staff. Finally I talk to my professor and she breaks the news and I couldn't believe it.
I felt foolish that I learned the news very late but I am glad (in a sense) I didn't watch it live on TV... 
The rest of the day was gathering with friends to support each other and pray together. Our Christian Fellowship was full that night. We had to have it outside for that reason.
God bless America and America bless God. These are times when we need to turn and realize we cannot go on our own.


----------



## nickinboston (Sep 7, 2001)

*Re: Where were you 1 year ago today? (landrumdh)*

sitting at work....someone popped up over a cube and told me to surf to one of the news sites. i worked on the 21st(top floor) of a building in downtown boston, we were sent home within an hour. i watched the news all day after that....


----------



## Methalius (May 20, 2002)

*Re: Where were you 1 year ago today? (landrumdh)*

As most of us do I can remember 9/11 like it was yesterday. I was in my office at work and I had Howard Stern on my radio down really low. I never listen to Howard Stern but it is the only station that I get and I wanted to hear some mindless babble. Anyways, I think it was Stuttering John that broke through with the news flash that a Plane had crashed into one of the Twin Towers. I told some of my co-workers and they thought I was kidding. One of my co-workers has a TV in their office and we turned on CBS. I remember Bryant Gumble was talking to a reporter on the telephone and she was reporting the scene. Then the second plane hit the other Tower. I watched in horror as the Twin Towers came crumbling down. I remember driving home at noon and the usually jammed streets of Hartford were a freaking ghost town. I work about 60 miles from my house. I think I made it home in about 45 minutes.


----------



## latazyo (May 21, 2002)

*Re: Where were you 1 year ago today? (Methalius)*

I was on the campus's medical center preparing for a standard visit, at the time only one tower had been hit, so I was watching in teh lobby and disgustingly got to watch teh second tower be hit live on television, that was the creepiest thing about the entire day of braodcast


----------



## DonL (Feb 28, 1999)

*Re: Where were you 1 year ago today? (latazyo)*

I was curled up on the sofa under the influence of pretty heavy anti-depressants after suffering a nervous breakdown.
I turned the tube on around 11 am or so to be greeted by 50 channels (or so it seemed) of confusion and mayhem, lots of replays, talking heads guessing and stating their "expert opinions".
Due to my state at the time, it took a few days for the gravity of everything that happened to sink in.
God bless those lost souls.


----------



## flyjetta (Sep 6, 2000)

*Re: Where were you 1 year ago today? (latazyo)*

I came into work and they told me the tower had been hit.. I went to the television to see it smoking, in disbelief.. then I went to my desk.. I came back later and they told me a second plane had just hit it.. that's when fear shot through my spine, and I was filled with disbelief.. then my boss comes up to me and tells me I have to go to a client.. and I couldn't believe how insensitive he was.. no one would be doing business.. but he was said I had to go.. so I left.. on the way to the client, I called my girlfriend.. who is still in college.. she had just gotten up, I then told her to turn on the tv right now.. she rushed and turned it on.. I then told her that two planes hit the towers.. and she said, "really? what's the odds of that happening?" (hey.. she's in college.. and a little naive! But that's why I love her!!







) I then told her we were being attacked and she became very worried.. when I got to the client.. everyone was hovered around tvs, and when they finally came to meet me.. they looked at me like I was a cold hearted businessman that doesn't give a $hit about life.. I'm still pissed at my boss till this day, and I don't even work for the company anymore..


----------



## RichieVR (May 13, 2002)

*Re: Where were you 1 year ago today? (flyjetta)*

i was at home, making myself breakfast, and the madness unfolded before my eyes. I did not go to work that day, worried sick about my girlfriend who left for england the day before, and all my buddies working in NY, one of which worked in 7 Trade Tower . My girl came home the next week, and my buddies who worked at 7 was ok. Bless all the souls who died that day, and all the heros who gave their lives on September 11th.
*NEVER FORGET*


----------



## 2kjettaguy (Dec 24, 2000)

*Re: Where were you 1 year ago today? (flyjetta)*

I was in Class at JMU. I Went into writing class at 10 am and people were talking about planes hitting the world trade centers. To be honest i didn't even know what the worl trade centers looked like, nor could I imagine what it would look like for a plane to hit one. Then they said the pentagon got hit, which is when i feared for the friend and his parents, who both work there.


----------



## VRpoweredA2 (Oct 8, 2000)

*Re: Where were you 1 year ago today? (flyjetta)*

i was sleeping...home alone...my day off from work..just wanted to sleep all day..my house phone rang, and rang, and rang..i got to the point where i was half awake and picked up the phone all pissed off. my mom...crying hysterically yelling that we were being attacked and that the twin towers were on fire and about to collapse...i SERIOUSLY thought i was having a bad dream..half asleep...to wake up to a phone call with a subject like that? mind blowing..i get up half groggy and sleepy-eyed...flip on the tv....my eyes shot wide open...first images were both towers engulfed in flames..im only 19 and it was the sickest most insane event that i have ever had to live through....i hope i dont have to live through anything like this again. I live in Queens, NY and im like literally 10-15 from the city....the streets that day were packedddd with kids leaving school, the people coming over the 59th street bridge walking home from the city when it was ordered to evacuate.....it was mayhem...i seriously thought i was living through some sort of like Independance Day scene....i was hurt that day...and i cried like a little school girl....it hurt to even THINK that life as we know it was at risk....scary thought..i personally didn't lose or know of anyone who perished that day....but i can only imagine what those who did are going through.......God bless them all and god rest the souls of all the victims and heroes who perished on September 11th, Of the year 2001............................


----------



## GLXangel (Aug 11, 2002)

*Re: Where were you 1 year ago today? (landrumdh)*

I was actually working at the Spiegel Call Center in Seattle, Washington. I had noticed that is was pretty slow, and that is not normal for September, which is so close to Christmas. I first found out what was happening when the woman I was taking an order for started crying and couldn't even concentrate on what she was doing. I asked if she was ok, and she said "NO". She then told me that the Twin Towers had been hit by a plane. I was in shock at first, but only because I thought it was a freak accident. A little while later my friend came up to me and said that she had watched the second plane hit the second tower. I couldn't believe it. What was happening? I left my desk and went to the break room. Now, normally this break room is very relaxing, but today it wasn't. The lights were not off, the down feather chairs didn't have people sitting in them, and the TV wasn't quiet. The room was packed with people, the lights were on, and the TV...all you could see was News, News, News!!! The pictures were overwhelming. I went back to my desk to take a few more calls, but there was only one I got. It was from a man who lived only a few blocks away from the Twin Towers. I couldn't even understand him over the sounds in the background. I couldn't believe he was still in his apartment, and placing an order for some shoes. The man was very calm, and went straight through his order. At the end of the call, I told him to "Stay Safe".
After work I just went home, crawled into bed, turned on the TV, grabbed a box of kleenex, and cried.
STARS AND STRIPES...FOREVER...GOD BLESS AMERICA!!!


----------



## 90 GT-G60 (Jan 18, 2000)

*Re: Where were you 1 year ago today? (latazyo)*

There were so many lasting impressions from that day.
We have a 55" projection TV in our cafeteria, and several dozen coworkers looked on in utter horror at the unfolding events. It was in a word, *SURREAL!* 
I left the office a little after 2 pm. and on the way home, approaching the Delaware Memorial Bridge. I was run down by a convoy of government vehicles under a heavy police escort. They slowed traffic while the Bridge police took over for the NJ police, and then again as the bridge police transferred the convoy over to the Delaware state police. 
When I got home, my wife told me that she found out that day that she was pregnant with our second child.
What normally should be one of the happiest moments in my life, somehow was lost in that days tragic events.


----------



## darren p. (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: Where were you 1 year ago today? (GLXangel)*

It started as a normal day for me. I work a few blocks South East of the towers and take the ferry from Hoboken to Pier 11 on the East river (east side of Manhatten). My ferry rounded the tip of Manhatten around 8:40 and that was the last time I saw the towers standing. I got into my building and the first plane must have struck when I was in the elevator becuase I didn't hear it. I get to my desk and the guy next to me tell me to "go to cnn.com, a plane had just hit one of the towers. I thought he meant a Cesna at first, I was having trouble hitting the site and once I got to it I couldn't believe what I saw on my screen. As I was reading the story I heard the second plane and the explosion it made when it hit the second tower. My office was a bit chaotic and people just looked nervous. I could see the smoke of the towers from my bosses corner office and could see the people running down on the street below. I was in the data center shutting down the servers and when I came out it was dark as night outside. The first tower had collapsed...I was in my bosses office when the second tower came down and felt the vibrations from it...the rest of my day consisted of trying to get off Manhatten and back to my car to drive home.


----------



## vertius (Apr 12, 2000)

*Re: Where were you 1 year ago today? (90 GT-G60)*

I was in Greece visiting family. I saw the second plane hit on TV and I was totally confused. I was really spooked out after the Pentagon got hit and the other plane crashed into the ground. I thought it would be an endless attack on US. 
My mother was back home working in Boston. She said it was total chaos.


----------



## JNXtheband (Jul 27, 2000)

*Re: Where were you 1 year ago today? (90 GT-G60)*

I was at work on 66th and 1st ave. heard a coworker saying something about a plane just hit one of the towers. turned on my discman and it all went downhill from there...
by about 12 we were let out from work and the subway was closed so i had to walk across the 59th street bridge along with like 600 other people.
It was a horrible day we wont ever forget.


----------



## chris98GTI (Feb 18, 1999)

*Re: Where were you 1 year ago today? (90 GT-G60)*

I woke up after the first tower was hit, though I didn't know. I went and woke up my sister for school, and turned on my computer. First stop, the Vortex. As soon as I saw the thread about the WTC I turned the TV on, and my sister and I watched it.
My parents were in Arizona and drove the whole way back.


----------



## astacy (Jan 16, 2001)

*Re: Where were you 1 year ago today? (90 GT-G60)*

I was almost to work in Georgetown (across the river from the Pentagon, more or less) when I heard about the first plane on the radio. It sounded like a fluke accident. Within the first hour of being at work, I received a dozen or more breaking news emails from CNN about the crash, the second plane, the towers collapsing, the Pentagon, and then some ones that weren't true, including that the National Mall was on fire, and that the State Department had been bombed. At that point, I completely panicked, and drove home like a bat out of hell. It really hit me when I was driving down M Street, against an endless line of panicked drivers trying to get out of town in the opposite direction. The radio was reporting that another plane was headed down the Potomac for DC right then. I have never been so scared in my life.
It was really strange to work in DC for the rest of that month. We had military personnel posted on every corner for a time. My office is right in the flight path for National Airport, and to not hear any airplanes for weeks was eerie, since normally they're going over every minute or two. Once they reopened National, we were all nervous for quite a while every time a plane flew by.
This morning's radio broadcast had me reliving the terror of that day. I think a lot of people who work in DC took today off, because traffic was very light. I pray that nothing like this ever happens again.


----------



## 1Slow2Liter (Feb 12, 2002)

I was at work before I went to class and the girl that worked in the cash office was listenting to the radio and then told me to see if I had class. I asked Why? and she had told me what had just happened. So I figured it was like a accident no biggy and that everything was gonna be alright. She paged me and told me anutha one hit and then I got that eery feeling in my stomach...After she told me the 1st tower collapsed I couldn't even work all i wanted to do was go home and see this for myself cuz all i was hearing was little tidbits. By the time my shift was over the special edition newspapers had rolled in and i just read them...the store was a ghosttown and so were the streets that whole day in Hartford and it's usually a mad house down there. I raced home and just sat by the TV until i knew everything that happened...and by the way I work at Stop & Shop puttin up stock...you CT, MA, NY heads know about S&S....but anyway at age 18 I think i'll always remember that day and I'm sure all of you will....RIP to all the victims


----------



## Spindle (Oct 2, 2000)

*Re: Where were you 1 year ago today? (90 GT-G60)*

I was in the shower.
My wife came in and said "A plane hit the World Trade Center. It's all over the news."
In my mind, I heard, 'The United Nations' and I pictured some small GA plane (Cessna, Piper) stuck in the side of the big black curving building. Kinda thought about that kid (Rust ?) who landed in Red Square.
I towelled off and came into the living room and saw that it was the WTC , saw it must've been a big plane and they were reporting it was an airliner.
I remember thinking "How the fk could a heavy jet hit a skyscraper ?!?"
Then I watched as the second plane came in.
I knew when the cameras caught it coming in, what was happening.
That's when the horror/fear/anger started welling up.
When the Pentagon plane hit I started to get a little worried. I wasn't sure how far this would go. I wasn't really concerned about my location (didn't think Indy was much of a target), but was worried about all of the people in the bigger cities. It had to be chaos.
After that it was phone calls and emails for a while.
In the afternoon, I sat with my wife, daughter, and a close friend in the back yard. It was eerie with no air traffic. I live close to the airport and there's usually traffic overhead/nearby all of the time.
We talked about what had happened and what might happen tomorrow.
__________
No sig today.


----------



## angrydave (Oct 29, 2001)

*Re: Where were you 1 year ago today? (Spindle)*

I was late for work that day, I came down the stairs, and started to walk out the door. I was riding my MC to work that day, and I opened the garage door from inside the house. My roommate who was upstairs (Police Officer) getting dressed saw the first news report right after the initial collision. He came screaming down the stairs, (I've never seen him run that fast,) screamed out the fron door, not realizing I was in the kitchen. He yelled for me, and came back in and said "TURN ON THE TV". I know now that his instincts led him to believe it was on purpose immediately, but none of us understood the magnitude at that time. We turned the TV on, and stood there kind of in shock. I went upstairs and woke my wife to tell her, and the baby was just waking up as well, (she was 6 months old then). She came down in a daze, and we stood there watching as the second plane curved into the path, and then struck the tower. My roommate, just said "Oh my god." My wife screamed and I had to sit down. The optimist in me still had control,and I thought, even if only for a second that the pilot must have been disoriented by the smoke, and fire. Within seconds my roommate and I both said outloud, "we are under attack". The news started reporting about the missing planes, the attack on the pentagon, the plane in PA. I broke down and cried when the second tower fell, and I honestly had visions of mushroom clouds appearing over the chemical plants south of Houston. All I could think about was that there was no way I could protect my wife or daughter. 
As we are both still in the military, my roommate and I called our units to see what , if anything was happening there, we were both told to stand by, noone knew anything at that point. After a long painful day, and a sleepless night, my roommate was activated the next day, and is still active now, he is a security police man in the Air Force. My unit, being a strategic asset, was not activated, for fear we would be guarding a refinery or something when a real LRS mission would surface. As of today, I still feel totally helpless, like I'm not doing anything to protect us any more. I go to Drill every month, I train my ass off between them, so that I am ready for anything, but it isnt the same as my time in the 82nd. I miss it so much. I struggle every day with the desire to go back on active duty, and feel like I am making a difference again, vs the desire to be home at night, and see my daughter more than once a month. I don't know if I will ever sort it all out. I don't know if anyone will, but I hope we all find peace someday, in all of this.
Dave


[Modified by angrydave, 11:26 AM 9-11-2002]


----------



## ToughGuy (Mar 21, 2002)

*Re: Where were you 1 year ago today? (angrydave)*

i was sorta waking up when my mom came in and told me some plane hit the tower and i didnt really comprehend it and i said great for them. then i woke up alittle later and found out it was a terrorist attack and all the other planes and what they were doing. kinda felt the same as when that guy blew up that building in oklahoma city.


----------



## 16v (Aug 4, 1999)

*Re: Where were you 1 year ago today? (ToughGuy)*

sitting at a toll plaza on the Mass Pike a local radio station mentioned a small plane had hit the WTC, I turned on Stern and raced to work. Watched it all go down live on CNN with about 20 coworkers.


----------



## 1.8T Wolfy (Nov 30, 2001)

*Re: Where were you 1 year ago today? (ToughGuy)*

I woke up right when it all happened. I was working from home at that time and has horrified. This was surreal to me and couldn't imagine something like this taking place in our country. This past year has been just one thing after another and today, the 11th, is such a hard day to deal with.
I hope you all are well across our country and continue to help support it.
...............


----------



## theoneVR6 (Feb 14, 2001)

*Re: Where were you 1 year ago today? (1.8T Wolfy)*

I was home getting read to go to my class when my mom called and told me to turn on the TV I was amazed ,because right when I turn it on I saw the second plan hit the tower







that day I did not remove my self from the TV missed a big test and lost hours at work but that day nothing like that matter it was all …


----------



## gowreck (May 30, 2002)

*Re: Where were you 1 year ago today? (Blindsider)*

I was at Howard Cooper VW getting my radio rekeyed watching the whole thing happen. Weird.


----------



## vw86gti (Jun 15, 2001)

*Re: Where were you 1 year ago today? (Blindsider)*

I was in bed ironically had the day off. It was about 5:50 in the morning here when the first plane hit, my girlfriend was awake luckily or I would have missed the whole thing. Or maybe it would have been better if I would have just stayed in bed that day. 
RIP: WTC PENTAGON FLIGHT 93


----------



## eggroller (May 25, 2000)

*Re: Where were you 1 year ago today? (1.8T Wolfy)*

I was working in Reston, VA at the time at XO Communications. XO took part in some of the restoration of the phone service in lower Manhattan after the attacks. I was creating 3D maps of the buildings and customers who had services down. 
When the first one hit my co-worker's wife called and told him. He in turn told us all. We did not believe him. Our group went upstairs to a conference room and watched CNN like milllions of other people. We all witnessed the 2nd plane and subsequent coverage. Then later in the morning when the Pentagon was hit...I walked to the southeastern portion of the office and saw the plume of smoke rising not more that 16 miles away. Surreal...
Later on I hopped on Vortex and saw the big huge thread. Since I was on a T3 or greater I started dumping pictures onto my Geocities site for those who could not get to a TV or could not get through to any of the news sites. 
My Fiancee (at the time) an I lived near Dulles International Airport. The strange slience of the grounded planes was quite disturbing. That airborne silence was only broken by F-16s and military helocopters.
Hope all is well out there. Keep it together and we'll get through this together. 
Peace....


----------



## sleddog (Nov 10, 1999)

*Re: Where were you 1 year ago today? (eggroller)*

My wife and I were on a train from Munich, Germany to Bolzano, Italy. we were just rolling out of the Dolomites under Austria into Italy when it happened. It took another two hours or so for us to reach Castelruth, IT where we were spending the night up in the mountains. When we arrived at our hotel, the clerk asked if we had "heard the news". She explained in medium english that a plane had hit one of the twin towers. I figured that a Cesna, or a Piper Cub had bounced off the WTC. I had her tell me in German (the spoken language in that part of Italy), and then it sunk in. She gave us our key, told us which station to watch and off we went. 
The worst part is that the Euros will broadcast stuff on tv that American stations wouldn't dream of. There was no Dan Rather or Pete Jennings trying to make sense of it all, just raw video. Over....and over.....
I must say however, that the European people that we encountered from there on out till we came home later in the month, were so incredibly comasionate and friendly, that it was almost overwhelming. I had never felt so far from home when it all happened, and to have total strangers, trying thier best to console us and support us, really made things ok. The McDonalds in Milano closed down for 5 min or so on the 13th, if I remember right, and all of the employees came up to the front of the place and stood with their heads bowed. Ok, maybe sort of corporate cheezy, but it was a nice gesture, and the floks woring there didn't seem to act as if it was just something that they were expected to do. 
Interesting, and comforting how people can come together when things get rough enough....


----------



## KRAFTY (May 7, 2002)

*Re: Where were you 1 year ago today? (eggroller)*

I was in Brooklyn that morning. I had been in the tower 2 the night before. I have a bunch of pictures from the day before/days after. i will post them in a separate thread tonight when I get home. 
It was one of those times when you wonder, why not me, why them?


----------



## LostInSC (Nov 2, 2000)

*Re: Where were you 1 year ago today? (landrumdh)*

Sitting at work. I was working out at Ft. Meade in MD at the time. We have a CNN satellite feed in the office, and we started seeing the reports, and then all hell broke loose. People scrambling all around, reports coming in all over the place with conflicting reports of what was going on. Director came on over the loudspeaker asking us to remain professionals, that we had a job to do. Working in a high profile government building usually engenders a sense of security, but at that moment I don't think I've ever felt so vulnerable. When we found out a plane had hit the Pentagon as well, our hearts just sank. At the time I was working for our senior Marine Corps liason officer, and we all knew scores of people stationed downtown. Really scary stuff. I have to say though, I've never been prouder of the job we do or the people I work with. The resolve and determination shown by all of them in the face of such adversity is truly a testament to the American spirit. I don't think anyone in my office worked any fewer than 18 hours that day. Our boss literally had to force people to go home.
Shortly thereafter, the director had a banner hung in the main lobby of the building right over our memorial to those lost in the line of duty that reads...quote:[HR][/HR]"We won't back down. We never have. We never will."[HR][/HR]​ Even months after I'd get a chill walking into work and reading that.


----------



## Bishop22 (Aug 14, 2001)

*Re: Where were you 1 year ago today? (theoneVR6)*

Here's my story, I will try and keep it short...
I was on the 24th Floor in the World Financial Center which is across the street from the towers. It was my second day at a new company. I waited in the HR office when I heard a loud bang and saw paper floating in the air. It looked like confetti but that did not make any sense. I look out and up to see a huge hole in the tower. People next to me were crying, I could see other people watching from the roof of the Marriot across from us, cars below were burning, people falling past the window, EMS workers rushing in from below. An annoucement came on that we were not permitted to leave because we would get in the way of the EMS workers. Everyone thought it was a small plane that accidently crashed.
A few moments later I heard a loud roar, I personally thought it was a missile that was going to hit. We look out again and in a flash a huge plane hits the second tower. There was a huge explosion and we all threw ourselves on the ground. It was clear that this was an attack and we ran down the stairs. As I got out, people eveywhere were crying, cell phones were not working, more people and more people kept falling. That was so shocking I froze until another man said I had better leave before the towers come down. I could not beleive how many people were still actually there and watching just as I was. 
As I began to walk away, the first tower began to crumble, I was so afraid it would tip over like a tree, we all began to run. I looked back and noticed it was actually crumbling, the rubble could'nt reach me, but the dust cloud did. Day turned to night, you could not see and you could not even really breathe. Some of us ran into a fountain, I wet my shirt and covered my face. I somehow made it to the east side where the ferrie's are. I hopped on a bus that the NYPD were running upwtown through the FDR, I got off and walked accross the 59th st bridge into Queens as F-15's were flyng overhead. I reached my cousin's house where shocked becuase I was covered in sut. As I walk iin, I see the replay of it on the news. Like most events, tv footage does not even come close to witnessing it all, it was a hundred times more horrible. 
I will never forget what happened that day. 
God Bless!




[Modified by Bishop22, 1:25 PM 9-11-2002]


----------



## 1.8T Latino Guy (Nov 12, 2000)

*Re: Where were you 1 year ago today? (landrumdh)*

I was on my way into work on the NJ Transit. I usually got off at Newark and switched trains to take the Path train (a subway type of train that also goes into NYC). When I got to Newark, they made the announcement that Path train service had been stopped and that everyone had to stay on the train and go to Penn Station, NY. No one knew why? Then I remember a guy calling someone on his cel phone, and all I remember was the look of shock when he said " A plane hit the WTC?" and then as the train pulled out of the station, I got my first glimpse of it... I could see the huge gaping hole and the black smoke rising... I just sat there trying to figure out what the hell happened? As with almost everyone else, I originally thought it was a small plane too. So as the train pulled into Penn Station, People were all over the place. I tried to catch a subway to work, but the lines were crazy and then they shut down the lines. So I went back to Penn Station to meet up with my g/f who was coming in the train behind me. We met in front of Houlahans, and decided to check out the TV in there... the crowd of pale, shocked faces in that bar left an impression on me. As i listened and watched, the first tower came down, and then shortly after we decided to try to get on a train back to jersey. The train almost left, and was going to be the last one out, but then they made everyone leave the train and the station because there was a bomb threat. As we walked out throught the station, it was the most irie feeling. The station that had been jam packed with people just 15 minutes before was now completely empty... We went out side and the streets were packed. Then as we walked to a relatives apartment, we saw an ambulance pass by. The windows were blown out and it was covered in dust and rocks... That's when all of it became very very real to me. 
It's strange how you can remember everything so vividly... like if it were yesterday.
Never forget! 9.11.01


----------



## Clean97GTi (Nov 28, 2001)

*Re: Where were you 1 year ago today? (landrumdh)*

Standing in the living of my old apt. in Florida.
I was coming home early from work (got rained out) I took a quick shower and was just about to go pick my GF up for lunch when she called and told me to turn on the TV. I totally forgot about lunch with her. When the first tower fell, the stupid reporter said something like "there has just been another explosion or a big cloud of smoke..." I've seen enough implosions in Las Vegas to know what happened. I wasn't surprised at all when the second one came down.


----------



## GT Eye (Feb 5, 2002)

*Re: Where were you 1 year ago today? (Clean97GTi)*

I was in the school library checking my email...i remember the headline for the news they have on the right side of the home page..."plane crashes into world trade center"..i clicked to read more and there werent much details. I thought it was probably one of those small Cessna planes or something that just got lost and crashed into the building. This was around 8:50...and i had class at 9:00. I remember going to another class around 11:15 and my classmates were saying that the towers were destroyed...I was like "no way" and i refused to believe all of them. Then we were ushered out of class into the campus center where we all watched the news...and there i saw the black smoke and the footage from earlier in the day...i was absolutely floored...
I tried to call home to see if everybody was ok...i couldn't get through since all the lines were busy, and then i was told that all the lines were needed by emergency personnel so i didn't call home, but i was pretty worried. 
I'll never forget


----------



## MkIII (Aug 10, 2000)

I was home from Ireland for the first time in about 5 months. I'd flown over Manhattan just that Sunday, it was the last time I ever saw the twin towers.








I sat in the living room eating cereal just minding my own business and decided to see what was on TV...
What a horrible, horrible, horrible thing to have to see. I caught the live newsfeed just as the 2nd plane crashed into the tower. I couldn't believe it, my Mother became totally incoherent and I raced into my brother's room to wake him (He's a US Marine and all I could think was my baby brother is going to war). As I fought back tears I told him to turn on TV. I couldn't tell him what was happening because it was just too painful. He saw it and understood.
The rest of the day we just watched TV. Every now and again we'd turn it off incapable of processing any more information, but it wasn't something we could ignore.
I live on the West Coast and the distance has certainly helped me heal faster than those directly affected, but even as I type this, I still have to pause and collect my thoughts. It still hurts.


----------



## KrautFed (Jan 9, 2002)

*Re: Where were you 1 year ago today? (MkIII)*

I was doing some land surveying as Survey Crew Chief on Birmingham International Airport's property. We had been working there for several days, and we constantly had to hault work and wait for airplanes to pass over-head. ...That day we didn't







We had no radio in the work truck and we didn't come out of the woods until 1PM CT. We then were broken the news by my whole entire company weeping in the front lounge of the office. We spent the rest of the day at a local pizzaria that had a T.V. Of course I wasnt hungry.


----------



## killa (Nov 26, 2000)

*Re: Where were you 1 year ago today? (Blindsider)*

Driving to college, i'd heard about the planes but saw the whole new york skyline from around Newark Airport. Everything was dark, actually went to class and some fat chick interrupted it halfway through class and said that the Dean had cancelled school. Came out and both towers were down.


----------



## 61sktnbug (Aug 27, 2002)

*Re: Where were you 1 year ago today? (killa)*

i was still laying in bed listing to the radio on my alarm clock radio .. and i was still kinda sleeping ... they said a plane had hit the wtc i thought it was a cessana like everyone else so i got up turn on the tv to see the 2 nd plane hit ...... start driving to work and i hear of the pentagon ... i thought it was all over at that point .... all day planes came in to our air port cause were in canada ... 

never forget

no signature today


----------



## Scirocco co-driver (Dec 30, 2001)

*Re: Where were you 1 year ago today? (61sktnbug)*

I was in 3rd hour when it happened. A girl ran through the hallways crying that we had been bombed. Comfused, my teacher turned on the tv where we saw th first tower smoking. No one said a word until the second plane hit...live. Then we were kinda all in shock. Everything was still and quite. Ill never forget that day, or the feeling.


----------



## G60teknik (Nov 9, 2000)

*Re: Where were you 1 year ago today? (Scirocco co-driver)*

I was visiting my now deceased father in the hopsital. I remember watching tv with him in disbelief. not a happy time....


----------



## VdubGoddess (Oct 8, 2001)

*Re: Where were you 1 year ago today? (Blindsider)*

I was sleeping and my mom called to tell me what was going on on the news. My husband is in the US Air Force. I called him immediately and wasnt able to talk to him for a few hours. We lived on a military base in Arizona. All of the bases were put on Delta so we werent allowed to leave and my husband was locked in his work for the whole day and I wasnt able to leave my house for a few day since the base was on lock-down.


----------



## sniper27 (Jan 22, 2001)

*Re: Where were you 1 year ago today? (VolkswagenGoddess)*

i was getting ready for work and my gf called me and told me. my bro was workign there, and we tried to reach him on his cell. couldnt' get through and didnt' hear from him until like 5 hours later.


----------



## RiverBunny (Jun 18, 2001)

*Re: Where were you 1 year ago today? (landrumdh)*

i was working construction. Listening to Howard, getting ready for my coffee break. The whole job shut down, well atleast the tile guys. I took advantage of my freedom before that day. Never again. My heart and soul aches for all. God bless America. Our wounds have been bandaged, but will never completely heal.


----------



## DohRado (Jan 7, 2002)

my brother woke me up at about 7:15 and he's all "pat planes hit the world trade centers and the pentagon and one of the towers fell down!!!!". i just layed there like "wtf go away man", and then i saw the look on his face. i knew he was telling the truth. i turned on the tv and i instantly saw the horrid images, and i stayed there for half an hour until the other tower fell. then i got up in a state of shock and walked downstairs. i sat in front of the tv for the next two days, not able to comprehend what had happened.


----------



## MattG60 (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: Where were you 1 year ago today? (DohRado)*

Ten Blocks up from ground zero







watched the whole thing from the roof top of my building, I have since moved out of manhattan. After everything happened I could not make enough money to support myself. I will never forget that day! God Bless America!


----------



## stock77 (Aug 28, 2001)

*Re: Where were you 1 year ago today? (DohRado)*

My birthday is 9/10. I was taking the day off to hang out with my wife and go to a local fair. After that we were going to be headed for her parents house to celebrate my Brother-in-Law's birthday...9/11. I woke up a little later than usual and walked out into the living room and turned on the tv... After that, the story is much the same as everyone else. I couldn't seem to figure out why the news channel was playing an "action movie" so early in the morning... Then i figured out what was going on. I used some sort of profanity and my wife came out to see what was wrong... Needless to say, my bro-in-law took it harder than most. He had a bad b-day...


----------



## G'D60 (Mar 11, 2002)

*Re: Where were you 1 year ago today? (MattG60)*

I was traing for my college basketball team, at the time it was 6 46 local (9 46 east) and we came back from the 15 Km run and went to the campus center people crying everywhere. I destictly remember how peaceful downtown calgary was at the time not even knowing what had just happend. This is a pic of the 2 towers in my citys backdrop. 








Staggering isn't it?


----------



## redhotG60 (Mar 3, 2001)

*Re: Where were you 1 year ago today? (stock77)*

I had just gotten to work and heard over the radio that a plane had struck the towers so I went to my boss's office that has a window that had a great view of the towers and watched everything happen right in front of my face while I had the abc news streaming news feed on my boss's computer.. I was in shock, since we are located right on the other side of the river on the Jersey side I saw everything right as it happened. The most erie part was driving home. Since we were let go early, I was driving home on rt. 80 going west and there was absolutely no traffic since there was no one coming out of the city, and on the eastbound side the cars were just parked since they weren't allowing anyone in.. not to mention the fighter planes flying above.. never experienced anything like it.


----------



## 2.DOH. (Feb 5, 2002)

I was at the doctors doing pre - testing for surgery I had coming up. It came on the radio in the waiting room. At first it just seemed to be an accident, then they announced the second plane & you knew we we're being attacked. I met with the surgeon & we listened to it on his radio. At that time, the towers hadn't collapsed yet. On the way out, I noticed most of the nurses & assistants had gone. Some went home, others went & got their kids at school. I went to work, and a friend told me that a third plane hit the Pentagon. My boss came out and said we could go home. I came home & turned on the TV. I was glad I was
watching Fox News, because they refused to show footage of the people that jumped to their deaths ( I saw that for the 1st time this
morning - just horrible ).
I remember watching the news with my wife for what seemed like 20
hrs & just being totally in utter shock. It seemed like it was a movie -
surreal - as already mentioned. I felt like I should've been crying but I was just so dumbfounded. The next day I was on my way to work & on the radio between newscasts they played Amazing Grace, the version on the bagpipes, & it hit me, it finally sunk in & I just started bawling.
God Bless those who died, & those they left behind.


----------



## ASurroca (Sep 3, 2001)

*Re: Where were you 1 year ago today? (2.DOH!!)*

Like many others, I had awaken to a phone call. My brother called me and told me that a plane had creashed into the World Trade Center, and that I should turn the television on immediately. From there, I went to my computer to scour internet news sites for information as I watched the events of September 11th unfold, but as you all remember, most of those sites were so bogged down with traffic, accessing them was very difficult. So, I settled on VWVortex, and found my information and discussion in the News & Politics forum, as I watched the news, in time to see the second plane hit the World Trade Center.
That day was hazy, like a dream, and I, like many others, could not believe or accept or cope what was happening until long afterward.


----------



## KidComet (Jan 10, 2002)

*Re: Where were you 1 year ago today? (ASurroca)*

i was fortunate enough to be out of the country on vacation that day. i work on wall street, only a few blocks away from the site. ironically, i had dinner at windows on the world at the top of the north tower, for the first and last time, two weeks before it was all destroyed.


----------



## Mr_LSD (Jun 11, 2002)

*Re: Where were you 1 year ago today? (KidComet)*

I was in work in Holland at that time when we heared of it, my fiancee's sister was in NYC at that time but she had escaped by going to Boston for some sort of conference 2 days earlier


----------



## gtibunny8v (Jan 4, 2002)

*Re: Where were you 1 year ago today? (Mr_LSD)*

As soon as I heard about the first plane hitting the tower I rushed to work (USMC). It was high he11 and I was in the middle of it. I went 56 hours with no sleep following the 11th. I ended up in the middle of the Pentagon crash trying to establish a communication network for the helicopters. I can't describe the scene it brings back memories of things I never want to see again.


----------



## vr6swap (Aug 17, 2001)

*Re: Where were you 1 year ago today? (Mr_LSD)*

I was at the VW training center in Riverdale,Ga.(at the time I was employed at a VW dealer) We were about to start class,and the audi instructor ran in and told us what had just happened.
I dunno,that's all I really want to say.


----------



## g60-inside (Jan 7, 2002)

*Re: Where were you 1 year ago today? (vr6swap)*

i was working at a factory, cleaning some very large air ducts. i remember the first i heard of the day was while i was ontop of a electric scaffolding, and a factory worker walked up to the bottom of our scaffold, and yeld up if we had heard about the 2 planes that crashed into the towers. that was all we could hear from him from the noise in the plant. so i spent the next 30 minutes wondering what happened. the only thing that i could think of was that two air force fighters might have crashed while flying in formation, since i couldnt figure out why 2 planes would hit the buildings at once.
we got done with our section of cleaning, and we lowered the scaffold, and we walked around to find out what was goin on. it was at that point that we went out to our work van, and the 4 of us turned on the radio and listened to the horrific news that was pouring out.
it seemed so unreal that we didnt understand it all. it was around then that we heard about the pentegon and the plane that crashed in pennsylvania. 
i thought the entire country was under attack, and didnt know what was gonna happen next. i remember scanning the skies to see if there was anything above us (the plane that crashed in penn actually circled around northern ohio).
the worst part of that morning was hearing them say on the radio that tower 1 was coming down. i just couldnt imagine the human toll. it was too much to realize.
we found a small B+W tv in the guard shack, and about 8 ppl huddled around a 6 inch TV to see just how bad it all was. i wanted to walk out of that place and head home. i couldnt imagine goin back to work. 
i'd say we spent about 2 hours paying attetntion to the news. we tried to get back to work, and we did, but i remember how angry i was while attempting to work. at one point it made me work extra hard just so we could get done early and go home
we quit as early as we could around 3-4 and i went home and watched the rest unfold on TV that night. i never watched so much news in my life. that was the only channel that was on our TV for at least a week.
also, i remember a few weeks later, when the plane crashed in suburban new york, i was terrified that it was starting all over.
sept 11 last year will remain in my head forever. i cant even imagine forgetting about it. 
reminded me of how i never forgot what i was doing and where when the space shuttle exploded. 


[Modified by g60-inside, 12:24 AM 9-12-2002]


----------



## Ro-Bear (Apr 11, 2002)

*Re: Where were you 1 year ago today? (Crash6)*

quote:[HR][/HR]On assignment in South West Asia. Living through some of he tightest security measures I ever seen anywhere. It was a day that turned into a month, and one that I will never forget[HR][/HR]​I was around that area as well. Well, the Middle East anyway. I was going to have the 12th off, but when all was said and done, I worked just under a month of 14-16 hour shifts before getting a day off. I remember the people being so nice to us. Ususally, we get treated like crap. (We being my career field/MOS)


----------



## Savington (Aug 20, 2002)

*Re: Where were you 1 year ago today? (Ro-Bear)*

I was sleeping and my dad came running in saying, "Terrorists have crashed planes into the World Trade Center." I still remember the first thing i said that morning: "Is this some kind of cruel joke to get me out of bed?"
May the victim's families be at peace on this memorable day, and God Bless America.


----------



## davidpg (Nov 26, 2000)

*Re: Where were you 1 year ago today? (Ro-Bear)*

I got to work minutes after the second plane hit.
At the time, I was working at Arizona Audio and we had a meeting with Panasonic that day (they flew in from Toronto).
My Dad called to tell me planes had crashed into the WTC buildings. Fron 9:00am on, I watched the whole thing unfold on a 6.4 inch LCD mobile video screen on our demo board.
I was convinced that day that nuclear weapons would be deployed by the U.S. against those responsible.
I've never before felt such horror and disbelief.


----------



## blackmirrorVR6 (Sep 5, 2001)

*Re: Where were you 1 year ago today? (davidpg)*

Driving home from class with my roomate. We heard it on the radio, and when we got to McDonald's we just couldn't believe it. When I got to my apartment, my other roomate was watching it on the news. We just couldn't believe it. I actually slept with my 45 that night for fear of some massive war or something.


----------



## firebreathingbunny (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: Where were you 1 year ago today? (blackmirrorVR6)*

I was on my way to a job interview. It was the toughest interview I've ever tried to focus on. I'll never forget that interview.


----------



## SidVicious (Jun 13, 2001)

*Re: Where were you 1 year ago today? (firebreathingbunny)*

I was here on the Vortex. In N&P I believe. I'd just come out of posting in one thread and I saw the first of the many threads wondering what was going on. We all kinda ho-hummed it, then I turned on CNN a couple minutes before the second Tower was hit. I called my roomie at work to let her know what was going on, then typed until my fingers bled trying to keep Vortexers without TV/radio access updated.
I remember all the news websites were down from over-hit, and a lot of people were depending on the Vortex for updates...lol... I hope I did my part to keep you guys on top of things, I'd never typed so fast or so much in my life.
And all with tears in my eyes.
My kids were just playing, being kids, and I grabbed them, showed them the pictures and video on TV, tried to make them understand. My son was four then, and he could see and feel from me enough to know what was happening. He hugged me tight for a long time and cried with me, my sweet empathetic boy. I aksed him today if he remembered, and he did. 
He remembered what happened to all those poor people and we cried together again...


----------



## Son (Aug 10, 2000)

*Re: Where were you 1 year ago today? (landrumdh)*

I was in Barcelona, Spain, meeting my ex and her sister. Me and my travel mate were resting in bed at the hotel at about 3:15 pm local time (IIRC) when I got a text message to my cell phone. My brother had been watching TV and started to spread the news from Finland - another message, then third. I couldn't believe what I had just read. He said it was terrorists' airplane, so I thought it was some small propeller aircraft and that it didn't do much harm. But then he reported that the first tower had collapsed. Me and my friend took the metro when I got another message. When I heard the tone, I said to my friend like "I wonder what happened now..." and my friend replied "The other tower must've collapsed now, too" and that's how it was. We went to an internet cafe to read the news and mails. CNN's website was totally redone, Finnish news websites too, Hotmail was unavailable. When I saw the first pictures from the net, I realized how bad it really was. News in the text messages just seemed unreal.








This is the parliament of Catalunya in Barcelona on Sept. 12th, 2001.
And here's the last newspaper in English I could find.








Throughout the whole week, TV channels at metro stations were showing pictures of the horrible crashes. After a year, they still shock me.


----------



## kyokoris (Sep 16, 2001)

*Re: Where were you 1 year ago today? (killa)*

i was on da way to school, when i pick up my girl friend..
i saw this on the TV.. in vancouver.
i couldn't believe in my head......
WUT???? WAT????
i keep asking it in my head....
i can't believe i seen it with my two eyes. somethin that is THAT big to the history of the whole time


----------



## oscarkat (Jun 4, 2002)

*Re: Where were you 1 year ago today? (landrumdh)*

I was in bed sleeping when the first plane struck. The phone started ringing soon. My sister called from St. Louis and left a message and she said ..."oh, I just heard that a plane hit the world trade center from a co-worker. I don't know anymore...call me". Well then the phone rang again. It was my partner calling to say "You need to get up, now, a jet plane has hit the world trade center...my boss is suppose to be there at a meeting...Please call me..." I got to the phone in time and I went into the living room and turned on CNN. I almost dropped the phone. I was starting to get really upset because I thought it was probably done intentially. I was talking to my partner when the second plane hit. I just started crying. I thought about all the people who had just been killed and I was just balling and sobbing. I knew it was an attack. I tried to get a hold of myself but I just couldn't. Then the news started talking of a plane headed towards DC. Then I switched to local news. Then the panic started when they showed people running from the White House. The high rise I was living at the time was only about 2 miles from the Pentagon. I was suddenly afraid that their was going to be multiple attacks. Someone on the TV said the mall had been bombed and was on fire. Then I got dressed and put shoes on fast. I was ready to evacuate. Right around then the plane hit the Pentagon. The building shuddered just a bit. I took one look at my cats and left them. I was afraid I was going to die. I had never had this sense of fear and helplessness in my life. People were panicing in the lobby. I was calm and ready to get out of the area fast. Construction workers at a condo tower across the street said that there was chemical wepons and "We were all going to die if we stayed outside". Well I went back into the lobby. I watched TV in the office with one of the building managers. Then we heard really loud booms and the building really shook. We all ran outside away from the building. People in all the surrounding buildings did too. Apparently fighter jets had taken off from a local base and had caused sonic booms in the process. Several residents came boiling out of the building very upset and crying. I comforted a woman and let her cry on my shoulder. She sobbed like I had earlier and I just held her and told her it was ok. I would repeat this many times that day. I helped as many people as I could and let them use my cell phone as long as I could get a signal. Many of the phones went dead sooner then mine. I hadn't been able to get a hold of my family. I can't recall which tower I saw collapse live and which was a replay. By then, I was feeling very empty and resigned, defeated. I was very tired too. I stopped watching TV for a while. I finally went back up to my apartment where I proceeded to stay for 5 days. Everything was shut down and traffic was horrible. The following few days some peoples commutes were taking over 3 or 4 hours, one way. The showed long lines of people getting out of their cars on the HOV lanes to pee. DC was crawling with military which I found very comforting. I hated not hearing the jets land and take off at Regan. It was surreally quiet. I could hear and see the fighter jets periodically circle and I would feel better. I stopped sleeping much and eventually started using sleep aids nightly to sleep. I wouldn't end up falling to sleep normally until I moved into a new apartment farther away. I also remember the smell of the Pentagon burning. It was an acrid smell. It smelled of burned plastic and other chemical like smells. I watched it burn an smolder from the roof of my building. 
Everyone we knew in NYC was ok. We new several people who worked at Morgan Stanley. We were very worried about them. I still can't grasp that the WTC is gone. I haven't been to NYC since the attack. I can't imagine what it must look like. I always remember that the first thing you see of Manhattan was the Towers from the train. It was the last thing to be seen before they dipped behind a hill. I still picture them glowing in the setting sunlight as they slipped behind the hill. I watched them until I couldn't see them anymore. It was like an extended goodbye.


----------



## evolveVW (Nov 11, 2000)

*Re: Where were you 1 year ago today? (oscarkat)*

I was at school.. I walked out of class and my sister told me a plane had hit the WTC.. I asked her.. "Is this a joke?" she said no and still unbelieving I walked to my next class..I stopped at a TV in the other building with a crowd around it and could not believe it....it was the most horrible thing I had ever watched. I went to my next class then went home.. I frantically searched the house for our flag.. I called my mom, my dad..Posted our flag up and was glued to the TV for the next few weeks. That day I called John (vdubstylz).. he was supposed to be in Manhattan with his brother Steve around that time...I was so relieved when I heard back from him. If I went anywhere.. I listened to it on the radio...I stopped listening to songs that anything to do with the situation (Drowning Pool "Bodies") for example. I was immersed in it for weeks. I remember during that week I never cried more. I was driving back home one night and they played Whitney Houston's Star Spangled Banner and I couldnt take it... I just broke down and screamed....I have never been so angry ...how could this happen to so many good people?


----------



## The Red Baron (Nov 30, 2000)

*Re: Where were you 1 year ago today? (Sharp Shooter)*

I was at school in my World Issues class (fitting?) when another teacher ran in saying that someone bombed the WTC. We turned the radio on and they were saying that a plane had hit the WTC. My uncle works in one of the other WTC buildings but I didn't know which one, also my good friend's brother worked in the first tower that was hit.
I was so scared for them that I got up and ran to my car and sped home. I watched the second building fall and pretty much spent the rest of the day shedding tears (yes men can cry) in front of CNN for the next 2 days.
We didn't hear from my uncle for two days because the phone lines were so busy, we couldn't get through. Anyways, he was fine. They evacuated his building (the one with the pyramid on top), he got to the street as the second plane hit and they just started running. He was trapped in NYC for 3 days because he couldn't get out. He stayed in his friend's apartment. His Benz was trapped in the underground parking lot for the next 4 months...
My friend's brother left his building (the first tower) 8 minutes before the second tower fell. Luckily, thanks to firefighters and rescuers guiding them on through the smoke they reached safety.
wow....that seems like it was all yesterday....easily one of the worst days/weeks of my life








9/11....i'll never forget


----------

